# New to surf fishing



## T.Witt43 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been reading a lot on the forums here lately and truly am appreciative of all the help you guys give! :thumbup: Never ever have I seen such a friendly forum in my life.

I am new to the area and would like to start surf fishing, however, I have no experience and not much of a clue as to what gear is best to get started with. Pole size, type of reel, rigs, baits ect. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

The most Popular rig around here for surf fishing i think would be a reel that can hold around 220yds of 20lb. mono, a rod 9ft or longer and either a pompano rig or just a store bought double drop rig. Most use small circle hooks (#2 or #3) i use 2/0 but i'm sure i miss alot of pompano with the bigger hooks but i seem to hook alot more than pompano and have had a regular 2/0 hook straightened out before... And for bait, fresh dead shrimp or sand fleas... The weight all depends on the surf and how rough it is that day, just use whatever size pyramid you feel you need... Let me know if i left anything out, and i'm sure others will respond who target pompano specifically with more tips... I don"t target them specifically


----------



## T.Witt43 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I went out to the Ft Pickens area for around 3hrs and didn't cath anything. Curious if it was due to me being new and not "salty", so I asked the fella down from me an said he wasn't gettin anything today but yesterday he got a few. 

Anybody in the Ft Pickens area having luck?

Also, anybody going surf fishing this afternoon in the Pensacola area and like some company? Would be willing to bring the beers for a surf fishing lesson. Have some time away from work right now and looking to pick up fishing.


----------

